# Prilosec OTC different?



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Is Prilosec OTC different than the perscription Prilosec? I had been taking 20 mg of Prilosec once a day for the past four or five years for acid-reflux. Then, when I started taking Prilosec OTC, I noticed that I had more symptoms. I see that the Prilosec OTC is a tablet instead of a capsule. Does that make a difference? Also, my doctor says taking Prilosec is not exacerbating my IBS-D as he did a gastric test. Does anyone know what this test is and if it can conclusively say Prilosec is not causing any D?


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Guess no one knows the answer to my questions? Am pretty sure the Prilosec is not exacerbating my IBS but just wondered if anyone had had any experience with that. Guess OTC is the same as capsule?


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Prilosec OTC is supposed to be the same. But you never know about these drug companies. Tablets and capsules have different release times, maybe that's why you feel side effects. IBS is so cantankerous that maybe it DOES effect your D.I can't take Prilosec it has an opposite effect on me. I do wonderfully with Protonix.What kind of gastric test did he do? Scope?


----------



## Regnig (Jan 20, 2004)

Hi All!I am taking prilosec OTC and I am not too thrilled with it. My Dr. Prescribed Protonix and it was working wonderfully for my acid reflux my Insurance company took it off their formulary as soon as Prilosec became avalible OTC. They don't cover Previcid, Nexium or Protonix any more. The Insurance will pay for the OTC and I don't really like it. When I was taking the protonix I was having very little heartburn or reflux if any at all. I switched to OTC and every night I get a little bit of it. I feel the pain in my esophagus and my stomach. I even have been having headaches every day. Not with the Protonix. When the Dr. had me on Regilin I couldn't drive more than 5 miles without trying to fall asleep in the car.I am also takeing Dicylemine(sp?) and zoloft for the IBS. I also had to quit my job. Since I quit the vomiting has almost completely ceased. I do still have the cramping and D. I have Added Citrucil to my diet to stop the constapation. I would either have D or Be constipated for 3 days. Very rarely was I normal. I am doing better in that department. It is the reflux that is bothering me. I am going to ask the Dr. to call my Ins Co. to try to let them cover my Protonix. I will feel a lot better with it. Good luck to you all.


----------



## BertAPU (Feb 24, 2004)

Hello BackFire44,I am CONVINCED that Prilosec (Omez or Omezprazole over here) does exacerbate my IBS-D!!! I am just grateful that someone else may have the same symptoms. I don't know if for sure this is the case, but I am almost positive it is for me. It is too bad I can't get Protonix!


----------

